# Question about Digitrax PR XTRA



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

What is MS100 mode?

Also what is Stand Alone programming?

I have the following Digitrax equipment:

DCS 200 (Command/Booster)
PTB-100 (Programming Track Booster)
DT402 (Throttle)
PS2012 (20 amp power supply)



Thank you
Nemo


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like nobody knows Nemo. I'm just now starting to study DCC for my Bonita Grand Central and boy am I confused. Do you have any idea what the letters and numbers mean for the equipment that you have? I imagine that would tell you something. Like what does MS mean? Pete


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

MS100 RS232 Computer Interface for connecting LocoNet to your IBM compatible PC.

The MS100 Computer Interface is designed to let a computer with an IBM compatible COM, or RS232 communications port, monitor Digitrax LocoNet.

Application software running in the computer can then interpret the activity on the LocoNet and report back to the user via the computer screen.

The MS100 is a signal level translator between LocoNet and a 25 pin DB25 style RS232 port.

MS100 Features:


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Stand alone is when the PR3 is used for programming and not the DCS200. The PR3 has connection terminals for a programming track. If you have a programming track connected to the DCS200, you will choose it rather than stand alone. Most will use a USB connection to the PC rather than the very old serial port. Most PCs for some time now do not have the old RS232 ports. 9 or 25 pin d-ports. Unless you have a very old PC(pre USB), you will not be using MS100 interface.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Pete

You ain't the only one lost with the complexities that all this
computer involvement with DCC has brought about. :dunno:

I do admire what these guys have been able to do with DCC. I'd love
to have the radio walkaround controller. And sound would
be nice...

BUT

I've been DCC from the start of my layout albe it is plain old
simple Bachmann. No sound. I don't have anything to
set CV values that I know of. And my computer is 2 rooms
away from the layout. 

But even without those luxuries I can run 3 or even 4 trains
at a time.  And still be able to afford a steak every once 
in a while. 

Don


----------

